# Texture and paint in 1 day??



## kevbo (Jun 26, 2007)

Is it possible to texture and paint a garage in one day??? I just don't see how there is enough dry time.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

No!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Texture, prime, paint
in 8 hours?
Was that one coat or two? :whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Depends on what kind of texture your doing. :whistling


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Depends on what kind of texture your doing. :whistling


I'd say, it depends on whether 
or not you are leaving town.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

kevbo said:


> Is it possible to texture and paint a garage in one day??? I just don't see how there is enough dry time.


Yes, it is poissilbe.



neolitic said:


> I'd say, it depends on whether
> or not you are leaving town.


neolitic, I stand behind the statement it is possible.









*Here's how I see it*.
7:00 am - Arrival.
7:30 am- Start spraying orange peel or medium knockdown texture.
9:00 am - Finished texturing - start setting up fans to help circulate air to speed up drying process.
11:30 am -12:00 pm - Textures dry - spray on primer (tinted 70% of finish coat color).
12:30 -1:00 pm - Go to lunch.
1:30 -2:00 pm - Move fans as needed
2:30pm - Everything should be dry- Spray and backroll top coat
3:30 -4:00 pm - Done!!
:cheesygri


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

If you spray the paint on and don't use any tape, then I don't see why not, don't use a roller. However, when I do texturing there's plenty of stuff to do at the end of the day. Like take down masking, clean up, misc. stuff. So I don't see any reason to do it the same day.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

And now your ready to be a drywall and painting contractor :thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

kevbo said:


> Is it possible to texture and paint a garage in one day??? I just don't see how there is enough dry time.


Well I took the question as "*Is it possible to?*"
My answer is *Yes* it is "possible"

If the OP asked "*is it recommended to?*"
My answer is *No* it is not recommended.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Why not just mix the paint in with your texture, spray it all at once, clean up go home after you get paid:thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Why not just mix the paint in with your texture, spray it all at once, clean up go home after you get paid:thumbsup:


:lol:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

kevbo said:


> Is it possible to texture and paint a garage in one day??? I just don't see how there is enough dry time.


Short answer is yes. If humidity & temp allow texture, primer to dry.
Is it recommended No.



Frankawitz said:


> Why not just mix the paint in with your texture, spray it all at once, clean up go home after you get paid:thumbsup:


Actually seen that done more than once.:whistling


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

griz said:


> Actually seen that done more than once.:whistling


What were the side effects?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

ewingpainting said:


> What were the side effects?


High ceilings in Sacramento tract homes. As the saying goes when it's done it's perfect. Sometimes in some of the tracts guys could get away with murder. Like I said before if temp & humidity are right & some mechanical ventilation is added it can be done.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, I know those tract home a little too well. Those days are over. Those tracts are few to come by now.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

ewing,
I have done about half a dozen of these type of jobs, cause people are pressed for time. I have used Durabond 20 (brown bag) to patch and then take a trash can mix up the texture let it soak pour in a couple gallons of ceiling paint mix in with 1/2" drill mixer dump it into a hopper and shoot the ceiling, I have also worked with guys who spray the texture let it set up then go back and spray it out with a airless, that can take you about 10 hours but it can be done, it all depand on who the customer is if they want it done fast quick then do it, if you can take your time, then more then two days and your milking it. Good Luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

ewingpainting said:


> No!





ewingpainting said:


> And now your ready to be a drywall and painting contractor :thumbsup:





ewingpainting said:


> :lol:





ewingpainting said:


> What were the side effects?





ewingpainting said:


> Ya, I know those tract home a little too well. Those days are over. Those tracts are few to come by now.


Thanks for all of your insight.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

No prob, :laughing:
I wouldn't do what Frank is suggesting. Even if he did it a thousand time. What Frank suggested is a potential failure that can occur. Why do you need to get it done in one day? I'm not willing to cut corners that can cause a failure. If you have to cut corners for the contractor or property owner then that becomes your liability. Even if they assume responsibility. You still have a potential of damaging your reputation. I'm not that hungry for work to put that on the line. So it would still be a no for me even at the risk of losing a client that MIGHT be a repeat client. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

With big fans it's doable but we like to see 24 hrs min.:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with you Ewing. I don't mix paint in with texture either. :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

The other issue I would have is. IF, this is for a GC, why is that GC only giving you a one day window? Is that standard practice for that GC? I would reconsider doing business for a GC that runs his work poorly. All the GC's I have worked/work for, wouldn't give me that schedule. Unless I fell behind which has yet to happen.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Holy [email protected], we're talking about texturing & painting a garage in a day. *YES*, it can be done in a day and similar jobs are done like this all the time. If you can't make this happen in a garage, classroom, restaurant etc. you should consider a different trade. Like some one said "it ain't rocket science unless you're building rockets."


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

Which trade? Drywall or painting. :laughing:


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

depends on the size of the garage but I would say it could deffinately be done, we used to do a lot of them and always mixed the paint into the texture, never had a problem. I thought texture was out now? LOL


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey E,
I don't know how long you have been in the Business( your stats don't say) but I have over 30 years and the guy I learn the trade from was in it for 48 years and we did Production Work meaning we had 5 maybe 6 days to knock out 4,000 sqft houses and we used all oil base paints.:laughing:
I know they do thing different out there on the west coast, But when you have to get things done fast you do what you have to do, Oh and as for failure I never had a call back on any those fast jobs, and as a matter of Fact I seen one of the of the houses we did back in 1986 and the garage we did still had the same texture we sprayed on back then:laughing:


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been slinging paint bout 18 years now, worked for a large production company, worked my way up to VP. We employed over 200 bodies. Of course that went down after the economy tanked. I formed EPI 3 years ago. 
I believe you when you say it can be done. I've learned the hard way of going out side of specs. So now I don't go out of the specs. It just what I do. I prefer to have my suppliers support, when one goes out side those specs you lose your support. Putting yourself and your client at risk. JMO


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

I painted for a GC who used to put together 2500SF upgrade homes slab to finish in 28 days, so if you were to work for him this would be a foregone conclusion. Git r' done in one day or your on the rim and out the door.

I know its a quality thing and all, but sometimes you just got to do what a gc wants and its on them. I had them to sign off after I explained how certain projects required more of a window and there again that was out the window. I then explained there was no way in blue hell I would warranty it.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Never mixed paint with texture,nor do I know anyone who has. But I do remember hearing about someone that was doing that about twenty yrs. ago. Also, seems like the only one you could do that with would be orange-peel. I will be in touch with my :notworthy spray guy :notworthy today and will have to run this one by him.

Just wondering, when you mix paint in texture do you leave a can of touch-up texture for repairs ? :whistling


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Big Shoe said:


> Never mixed paint with texture,nor do I know anyone who has. But I do remember hearing about someone that was doing that about twenty yrs. ago. Also, seems like the only one you could do that with would be orange-peel. I will be in touch with my :notworthy spray guy :notworthy today and will have to run this one by him.
> 
> Just wondering, when you mix paint in texture do you leave a can of touch-up texture for repairs ? :whistling


they always did when they had the finish in the coat with the builders we worked for...

I used to take it and touch up ceilings after movers were done... :w00t:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

*Anytime we did this we didn't worry about the ceilings cause they were 10' or higher, so why would you need to touch up?
I have done repairs on these types of ceiling and we always scraped them down then retextured them or finished them smooth that all depended on the HO.*


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

What kind of texture do you spray that has 100% coverage ? The only one I can think of would be orange peel.

Also I would assme the only color would be white??

I'm just trying to understand this and correct me if I'm wrong.arty:


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

We used a couple different textures, popcorn, orange peel, and we also had a wet broom look we would take a horse hair brush and just lightly sweep it after we blow the texture on. as for paint most was white or off white, I think we did one that was a cream color kinda yellow, we always had good coverage.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I have added white paint to my popcorn mix before.:whistling
Makes for a much whiter popcorn ceiling in the end.


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Big Shoe said:


> What kind of texture do you spray that has 100% coverage ? The only one I can think of would be orange peel.
> 
> Also I would assme the only color would be white??
> 
> I'm just trying to understand this and correct me if I'm wrong.arty:


Usually they only did one step orangepeel and we painted it, but when they finished a celing they did a 2 step knockdown or orangepeel.

We always sprayed ours in a hatch technique, 2 coats in opposite directions. We would let the first coat dry first however. :laughing:


----------

